# Schädling im Fächerahorn, die im Mai 08 verkauft worden sind



## quercus (21. Juni 2008)

Guten morgen,

wer von euch einen Acer palmatum im Mai 08 in einem Supermarkt gekauft hat sollte sich bitte einmal diesen Link ansehen. Da in einigen dieser Pflanzen ein Schädling gefunden worden ist mit dem nicht zu spaßen ist da er eine hohe Gefährdung unserer Umwelt ist.

danke für eure mithilfe
Stephan


----------



## Annett (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schädling im  Fächerahorn, die im Mai 08 verkauft worden sind*

Hallo Stephan.

Danke für den Hinweis! 
Ich habe den Beitrag mal vorübergehend oben festgetackert.
Mit solchen Tierchen ist nicht zu spaßen....


----------



## Marc_HBNord (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schädling im  Fächerahorn, die im Mai 08 verkauft worden sind*

Ich hab tatsächlich im Mai einen geschenkt bekommen, erstmal überprüfen...


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schädling im  Fächerahorn, die im Mai 08 verkauft worden sind*

Da sieht man mal wie aktuell das Forum ist ! 
Aus anderer Quelle habe ich erstmalig heute morgen eine Warnmeldung gelesen.

Man solle den Baum samt Topf Erde usw ueber den Hausmüll entsorgen haben sie da gesagt. 

Wolf


----------



## Christine (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schädling im  Fächerahorn, die im Mai 08 verkauft worden sind*

Hi,

bei uns stand es vor ein paar Tagen in der Zeitung - aber erst nach dieser Meldung hier.

Da hieß es komplett in einen großen Müllsack und zum Pflanzenschutzamt (oder Amtstierarzt)?  Ich weiß es nicht mehr.


----------



## juergen-b (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schädling im  Fächerahorn, die im Mai 08 verkauft worden sind*

hallo zusammen,

auch ich habe im frühjahr einen __ ahorn bei hornbach gekauft.

als ich vor tagen nachfragte wegen kulanz bzw. ersatz  wurde vom zuständigen abteilungsleiter verneint, daß hornbach in diese sache involviert ist ????

desweiteren bin ich der meinung, daß diese baumärkte einen flächendeckenden einzugsbereich haben und der aufruf nur geringe kundenmengen erreicht. 
das datum des schlüpfens der __ käfer ist mit juni benannt.

mein fazit: - diese aktion ist für die katz ......... wenn ich in meinen computer einen liter wasser reinschütte ist er genauso kaputt wie bei 10l wasser.


Nachtrag: habe soeben nochmal in der hornbachzentrale nachgehakt und den deutschlandleiter abt. pflanzenschutz gesprochen - tenor - hornbach nicht !!!!! hornbach bezieht aus deutschland seine bäume.


----------



## Pesce (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schädling im  Fächerahorn, die im Mai 08 verkauft worden sind*



			
				juergen-b schrieb:
			
		

> mein fazit: - diese aktion ist für die katz ......... wenn ich in meinen computer einen liter wasser reinschütte ist er genauso kaputt wie bei 10l wasser.


...aber wenn man mal auf die Tastatur niest ist es nicht so schlimm, als wenn der PC in den Teich fällt. 

@ Stephan
Danke für den Tip,
Gruß Steve


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schädling im  Fächerahorn, die im Mai 08 verkauft worden sind*

Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe geht es vor allem um die beiden großen Discounter in Deutschland, die richtige Mengen (hunderttausende) von ggf. befallener Ware in Umlauf gebracht haben. 

Wenn Hornbach den Sachverhalt und den Lieferanten geprüft hat und dort nur  nicht befallene Ware verkauft wurde (z.B. aus Gewächshäusern) dann hat der Abteilungsleiter sicher recht. 

Tja das ist sie die schöne globalisierte neue Welt ! 
Mit den Käfern ist es wie mit Tschernobyl, BSE, Vogelgrippe usw .... nach ein paar Monaten interessiert das keinen mehr.

Wolf

edit: Die Leipziger Internetzeitung nennt einige der betroffenen Märkte. Dann brauch ich hier keine Namen nennen


----------



## sanne76 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schädling im  Fächerahorn, die im Mai 08 verkauft worden sind*

Hallo,

wollte mir einen holen,habe es dann doch nicht getan,aber meine Nachbarin hat einen im Discounter geholt,werde sie gleich mal informieren und Ihr den Bericht zeigen!

MfG Sanne


----------



## glasklar (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schädling im  Fächerahorn, die im Mai 08 verkauft worden sind*

hallo

ich habe anfang mai bei a***  2 fächerahorn rot gekauft 
kann aber keine schädlinge fest stellen   weder direckt  nach dem kauf und heute auch nicht 
die sträucher sind übrigens sehr schön   haben sich auch vom hagelschlag erholt


----------

